
Terahertz Gap - xhrpost
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terahertz_gap
======
Gabrielfair
I'm curious if this means our sky survey of EMF radiation in space is also
missing this band? I don't know our space telescope history and capabilities,
but can anyone who knows more comment on whether or not we are missing this?

~~~
djaque
Not an astronomer, but it looks like the Herschel Space Observatory was in the
THz gap [1]. Interestingly, the limit to its lifetime was how much liquid
Helium they could keep onboard to cool their detector.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herschel_Space_Observatory](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herschel_Space_Observatory)

